# Kein Zugriff auf Internet möglich, trotz Verbindung



## DaUhl (11. Dezember 2004)

Mahlzeit!

Folgendes Problem mit Windows XP Home beschäftigt mich. Es ist nicht mehr möglich ins Internet zu kommen. Die DFÜ Verbindung über Modem lässt sich ohne Probleme aufbauen. Eine IP ist auch vorhanden. Aber Internet-Seiten können nicht angezeigt werden, eMails abrufen geht nicht, auf Server zugreifen geht nicht… Kurz um: Es ist nicht möglich, irgendwie ins Internet zu kommen, obwohl die Verbindung steht. 
Firewall und Co sind nicht Ursache, die haben wir nämlich testweise deinstalliert. 

Habt ihr ne Idee, was da los sein könnte?

Vielen Dank

Da Uhl


----------



## TanTe (11. Dezember 2004)

hast du mal "ping 194.25.2.129 gemacht" (ist der DNS der DTAG)
  und dann "ping www.google.de"

  wenn 1tes funktioniert und zweites nicht   funktioniert dein DNS nicht!


----------



## MetroStar (13. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

hast du vielleicht in letzter Zeit das SP2 installiert 
Könnte sein das dadurch deine Verbindungen durch die interne Firewall geblockt werden,
dies kannst du daran erkennen das an Deinen Verbindungen ein kleines "Vorhängeschloß" hängt.
Solltest du einen eigene Firewall verwenden, deaktiviere doch einfach mal unter Systemsteuerung und dasn unter Sicherheit (o.ä.) die Firewall von Win XP


mfg

MetroStar


----------



## TanTe (13. Dezember 2004)

MetroStar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Könnte sein das dadurch deine Verbindungen durch die interne Firewall geblockt werden,


 Er hat doch Gepostet das es an der Firewall nicht liegt!

 Hatte leztens auch das Problem allerdings hat das Internet Funktioniert wenn ich nur die IP nicht den Nahmen eingetippt habe z.B. http://64.233.161.99/  (google).
 Bevor jemand bei mir so ein seltsames Casino installiert hat war alles gut. Deinstallieren des Casinos hat auch nichts gebracht.
 Aber Windoof hatte eh eine Neuinstallation noetig.


----------

